
Trying to Run a Startup When Your Spouse is an Addict - danaseverson
http://startupsanonymous.com/story/trying-to-run-a-startup-when-your-spouse-is-an-addict/
======
x0x0
that's hard, but wow the author sucks. His/her spouse is driving their kids
around under the influence?

1 - see a lawyer and start documenting;

2 - dtmfa

------
pseut
For any one else going through this, Al Anon and Nar Anon are similar to
groups like AA, but for family members of alcoholics and adicts.

[http://www.al-anon.alateen.org/](http://www.al-anon.alateen.org/) and
[http://www.nar-anon.org/](http://www.nar-anon.org/)

------
newvision10
stop spamming hackernews with your website. seriously. you had one post,
that's fine. now stop. this is not a marketing forum.

~~~
danaseverson
Is there no relevancy and value in what I'm sharing? Obviously, people are
enjoying the content, otherwise they wouldn't have ranked as high. I don't
have a circle-jerk network of upvotes. It's all organic interest based on a
submitted link.

Ignoring how trollish your comment came across, you are correct. I need to
bring more value to HN beyond posting stories that appear on my site. I will
improve on that.

To define it as spamming is unfair. I've only shared pieces that I believed
would bring value to the community. To call it marketing is fair and something
I need to be aware of.

------
danaseverson
It's a powerful story and about as real as they come.

